# Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!



## theRealKonter (16. Oktober 2013)

*Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!*

Hallo liebe Forum Leser,
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass meine Lan-Verbindung immer wieder unterbrochen wird. 
Ich habe dazu ein Video gemacht. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlFk_P73N0A

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiter helfen ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln.

Lg theRealKonter


----------



## wishi (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!*

Stelle mal bitte unter Duplex einfach auf "Auto"
Ach so, es sollte mindestens ein Cat6 Kabel sein, besser Cat7 haste nen Cat5 Kabel, stell wie gesagt auf "Auto" oder "100Mbit Fullduplex"

Edit: Eventuell Kabelbruch?


----------



## theRealKonter (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich werde mal sehen was ich noch für Kabel da habe.


----------



## gigag87 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!*

Geht es den mit anderen PC´s oder geräten die übers internet verbunden sind?? wenn ja dan liegts wohl an deinem PC


----------



## theRealKonter (16. Oktober 2013)

So weit ich das Testen kann geht es mit anderen Geräten die ich an die Buxe anschließe. Aber ich habe nun im Router eingestellt das mein Rechner dauerhaft die selbe IPv4 Adresse bekommt. Es scheint nun zu halten aber ich bin nicht sicher weil ich ihn jetzt nicht lange laufen hatte. Ich werde es Morgen sehen. Lg


----------



## theRealKonter (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!*

Okay es bricht immer noch für ein Paar Sekunden ab und ist danach wieder da. Das kann sehr störend sein wenn man Online spielt. 

Lg


----------



## kev2k (19. Oktober 2013)

Das kabel steckt richtig in der buchse?


----------



## theRealKonter (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung Bricht Ständig ab !!*

Narürlich


----------

